# Campag Veloce compact chainset



## ShannonBall (11 Jun 2010)

Looking for a Campag Veloce compact chainset with 170mm cranks.

I have a 2009 Veloce chainset 53/39 in excellent condition with 170mm cranks that has done 300 miles to swap or I will pay money cash. 

Cheers


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2010)

I'd love that

Sadly I only have a knackered xenon/veloce/centaur chainset to offer in return

it is compact though

let me know


----------



## ShannonBall (12 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the offer - I'd like better than knackered though :0)

I could get a brand new veloce compact for £71 from Bike Plus, but would rather swap if I can


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2010)

Not quite what you'd like, but it might suit- I have a low mileage 170mm Miche Race compact (definitely Campag compatible, it was fitted to my Veloce-equipped Viner. An exchange wouldn't be of use (bike fit indicated I wanted 172.5mm, what I now have on my n+1, and when I finally get the Viner back I'm thinking of going for Athena). In decent nick, bit of rubbing on the crank arms but not much else. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ShannonBall (12 Jun 2010)

Is it black or silver? I'm after silver.



StuAff said:


> Not quite what you'd like, but it might suit- I have a low mileage 170mm Miche Race compact (definitely Campag compatible, it was fitted to my Veloce-equipped Viner. An exchange wouldn't be of use (bike fit indicated I wanted 172.5mm, what I now have on my n+1, and when I finally get the Viner back I'm thinking of going for Athena). In decent nick, bit of rubbing on the crank arms but not much else. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2010)

ShannonBall said:


> Is it black or silver? I'm after silver.



Black I'm afraid- see here.


----------



## ShannonBall (13 Jun 2010)

StuAff said:


> Black I'm afraid- see here.



Not for me - it is for my Bob Jackson, which has a retro build. Black components are banned. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tynan (4 Jul 2010)

fussy bugger isn't he Stuaff?


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> fussy bugger isn't he Stuaff?



Aren't we all on occasion?


----------



## Tynan (5 Jul 2010)

yes but he's in the free section refusing two genuine quality offers


----------



## ShannonBall (11 Jul 2010)

Just offering quality for quality


----------

